# English Grammar



## Brother John (Feb 28, 2012)

I would appreciate a recommendation for an online/free English grammar. 

Thank you for your recommendations.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 28, 2012)

William Strunk's "The Elements of Style" is a solid one to use.

Hacker's "Rules for Writers" is probably one of the best comprehensive references I've ever had. It's not cheap, but well worth the money paid. Between you and me, it's one of the few textbooks I was GLAD to buy new.


----------



## Bethel (Feb 28, 2012)

Purdue University has an on-line writing lab with a section for grammar: The Purdue OWL: Grammar


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 28, 2012)

Bethel beat me to it. Purdue OWL Writing Exercises
I use their stuff with my students all time.


----------



## Bethel (Feb 28, 2012)

I use it all the time too. I'm an accountant by degree...


----------



## MW (Feb 28, 2012)

Fowler, H. W. 1908. The King’s English, 2nd edition


----------



## Bethel (Feb 28, 2012)

armourbearer said:


> Fowler, H. W. 1908. The King’s English, 2nd edition



Wow! This looks like a great reference for our homeschool; thank you for posting this link.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for the links


----------



## MW (Feb 29, 2012)

Bethel said:


> Wow! This looks like a great reference for our homeschool; thank you for posting this link.



You are welcome. May God bless the little ones with grace and wisdom to use the riches of our English language for His glory!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 29, 2012)

armourbearer said:


> Fowler, H. W. 1908. The King’s English, 2nd edition


 Saving that for read.


----------



## KaphLamedh (Feb 29, 2012)

ATTENTION!!! Do NOT open any of those links. My computer was infected by SECURITY SHIELD virus. It came as a trojan by one of those pages I opened from the links. At least be careful!!!


----------



## Bethel (Feb 29, 2012)

KaphLamedh said:


> ATTENTION!!! Do NOT open any of those links. My computer was infected by SECURITY SHIELD virus. It came as a trojan by one of those pages I opened from the links. At least be careful!!!



Really? I just ran two different scans and didn't find anything.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 29, 2012)

Same here---used them in class and here at home yesterday with nothing reported by my scan/antivirus programs. Haven't run malwarebytes in a while, but the links are from Purdue University--not usually the source of such stuff.


----------



## Bethel (Feb 29, 2012)

I did run malwarebytes and found nothing.


----------



## KaphLamedh (Mar 1, 2012)

Security Shield is virus for Windows btw. Maybe I just had bad luck. There was some pop-up window and suddenly there was Security Shield downloaded to the computer. I run also malwarebytes and it found Rogue infection C:\Users\mycomputer\AppData\Local\dldgyr.exe.
It's good if any others' computer was not infected.


----------

